# Proofing oven



## Beaverdam213 (Sep 20, 2020)

I make a lot of meat sticks, summer sausage, salami, etc. I was wondering if anyone has used a proofing oven to cook meat. There’s a lot of discussion of using wine fridges with computer fans to create meat chambers for aging...but has anyone tested a commercial proofing oven for “cooking” summer sausage at 120° for an hour then turning it up to 180° until you get an internal temp of 152°? I ask...because proofing ovens are way cheaper than vertical commercial ovens and way less work than using the convection smoker i built out of an old all metal fridge. we process about 100 lbs of meat per 3 months...so i want to make it more streamlined.


----------



## Beaverdam213 (Sep 20, 2020)

Beaverdam213 said:


> I make a lot of meat sticks, summer sausage, salami, etc. I was wondering if anyone has used a proofing oven to cook meat. There’s a lot of discussion of using wine fridges with computer fans to create meat chambers for aging...but has anyone tested a commercial proofing oven for “cooking” summer sausage at 120° for an hour then turning it up to 180° until you get an internal temp of 152°? I ask...because proofing ovens are way cheaper than vertical commercial ovens and way less work than using the convection smoker i built out of an old all metal fridge. we process about 100 lbs of meat per 3 months...so i want to make it more streamlined.


I don’t do this for a living...but i do it for my entire family. thus, a $12k oven is out of the question. however, an $800 proofing oven would be worth it to not deal with the variability of a giant smoker...


----------



## meyerwelding (Sep 21, 2020)

Here’s one I did works great for snack sticks and pork butts


----------



## Mastercaster (Sep 22, 2020)

I made a smoker using a non-working warmer/proofer. Tore all of the OEM electrical out of and installed broiler elements and PIDs. I actually ended up with 2 independent smokers as it was a double unit. Works awesome.


----------



## Beaverdam213 (Sep 22, 2020)

The other thing that is convenient is that I can use it inside and not have outside temperature as a variable. I am not planning to convert it or use it as a smoker....just as a low temperature range oven.


----------



## Beaverdam213 (Sep 22, 2020)

...and you can control the humidity...


----------



## hoity toit (Oct 30, 2020)

Beaverdam213 said:


> I make a lot of meat sticks, summer sausage, salami, etc. I was wondering if anyone has used a proofing oven to cook meat. There’s a lot of discussion of using wine fridges with computer fans to create meat chambers for aging...but has anyone tested a commercial proofing oven for “cooking” summer sausage at 120° for an hour then turning it up to 180° until you get an internal temp of 152°? I ask...because proofing ovens are way cheaper than vertical commercial ovens and way less work than using the convection smoker i built out of an old all metal fridge. we process about 100 lbs of meat per 3 months...so i want to make it more streamlined.


O Boy, I can really help you out on this on.... I have a bread proofing cabinet I retro fitted with a 1500 watt element and a PID controller and I cant tell you how much I like it. Being that it is stainless and insulated it does a good job. I cold smoke as well as hot smoke and can go up to about 350* no problemo. I added a mailbox modification to mine like everyone here does with the MES smokers. Mine is a 2 door cabinet but I only use the top half, Use either racks or wood rods depending on what you are smokin and/or cooking.


----------



## Inscrutable (Oct 30, 2020)

I just broke down and bought a new air fryer / oven  (Breville Smart Oven Air) that has a ‘Proofing’ setting. Not sure if that would work for you or not.


----------



## Beaverdam213 (Oct 31, 2020)

i ended up finding a bread proofing oven. it has worked great


----------



## Tonymduenes (Jan 8, 2021)

Beaverdam213 said:


> I make a lot of meat sticks, summer sausage, salami, etc. I was wondering if anyone has used a proofing oven to cook meat. There’s a lot of discussion of using wine fridges with computer fans to create meat chambers for aging...but has anyone tested a commercial proofing oven for “cooking” summer sausage at 120° for an hour then turning it up to 180° until you get an internal temp of 152°? I ask...because proofing ovens are way cheaper from https://besttoasterovenguides.com than vertical commercial ovens and way less work than using the convection smoker i built out of an old all metal fridge. we process about 100 lbs of meat per 3 months...so i want to make it more streamlined.



When you bought that, mean for how much?


----------



## Beaverdam213 (Mar 7, 2021)

Tonymduenes said:


> When you bought that, mean for how much?


only $1000 brand new


----------



## Beaverdam213 (Mar 7, 2021)

Beaverdam213 said:


> only $1000 brand new


holds about 100 lbs


----------



## Beaverdam213 (Mar 7, 2021)

Beaverdam213 said:


> holds about 100 lbs


ironically, friends keep asking me what kind of smoker i have...


----------



## Beaverdam213 (Mar 7, 2021)

Beaverdam213 said:


> ironically, friends keep asking me what kind of smoker i have...


that tells me how important my more expensive smoker was....


----------

